# Lr export Linear DNG?



## mcasan (Jun 10, 2017)

One of the options from exported edited raw images from DxO Options Pro is a linear DNG file (note not a raw DNG). That is nice so you have your original raw file, and the demosaiced DNG that has the lens corrections applied, plus any other edits you made in Optics. You can then send the DNG to another app, like Ps, Luminar or Topaz Studio to do the fancy stuff. They will likely end up saving the tarted up file as a TIF.

So if DxO can follow the Adobe standards to create a linear DNG from basic raw image editing.....why doesn't Lr off that as a choice when you do "Edit in" to send the image to another program? If should be much better to hand another app a small DNG than a large TIF, PSD, or lossful JPG.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 10, 2017)

I think it makes more sense to ask Adobe: Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2017)

They could, but you're reliant on the other software being able to handle that DNG - and linear DNG's aren't much smaller than TIFFs either.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> and linear DNG's aren't much smaller than TIFFs either.


Since Linear DNG is an RGB pixel type file and DNG is based upon the TIFF/EP6 file standard, you are essentially looking at a TIFF file with a slightly different wrapper.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 10, 2017)

But a smaller file size than TIFF?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2017)

mcasan said:


> But a smaller file size than TIFF?


Smaller compared to what DNG/TIFF?  Uncompressed, the image should consist of the same RGB pixels, the same size pixels.  The only difference between the TIFF version and the linear DNG version is what is contained in the file header (metadata, thumbnails etc.), the size of metadata block (which can contain JPEG thumbnails) and the type of compression used. If the same type of compression is used for both the DNG version and the TIFF version the size difference should be negligible.


----------

